# Lonterra's Leon Cupra R Has A Visit From The Doctor...



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

Dr Colorchip to be precise.

After Ummimg and Aaahing about what to do about the state of the front of the Leon for a while, and after seeing the Impreza P1 on here given the Doc C treatment, I decided to order the Road Rash kit, and give it a go.

The car is a 2003 Leon Cupra R in Ebony Black, and is a daily driver, hence its just under 70K miles. As it is black, the white primer in the chips stands out an absolute mile, even from a good distance away.

Today was the day I finally got the chance to try it out, the kit having sat in the garage waiting for a break in the weather for a couple of weeks.

I started off using the little 'micro Q-Tip' brush to have a play and get used to how the system works, filling in a couple of stand-alone chips on the door top.

The colour of the paint seems to be an exact match from the paint code I provided, so that was a relief.

I then decided to bite the bullet and move onto the bonnet and front bumper.

This is what it looked like before I started:

Nearside front of bonnet:










Front centre section of bonnet:










Lower section of front bumper - The blue masking tape is just as a reference point:



















Again, I filled in some of the larger chips with the micro brush before moving on to the other method advised by Dr C.

This was to use a cotton cloth and smear the paint over the area to get rid of those thousands of tiny little chips.

It is at this point I encountered the "Oh my god - what have I done?" moment, as I was presented with a bonnet looking like this:



















Thankfully, even after leaving it for about half an hour or so, it came off quite easily with the Seal-Act solution and a bit of buffing with another cloth.

And here are some afters:

Nearside front of bonnet:









Front centre section of bonnet:










Lower section of front bumper:



















Now I know it's not perfect - you can still see the larger chips if you look for them - and I wouldn't call it "A miracle in a bottle" or the likes, but it's certainly no snake oil, and for the price of this compared to a respray, and the ease of doing it compared to the traditional blob & sand method, for a :newbie: like me, I am very happy with the results, and it is certainly visibly a massive improvement.

And thankfully, it no longer looks like somebody has been firing a Tipp-ex machine gun at the front of the car.....










Now I just have to wait a few days to let the paint cure fully, and the next bit of decent weather to get the car fully detailed.

Matt.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Matt and look forward to the results.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Massive improvement Matt, looks great............:thumb::thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Yeah thanks for the write up. :thumb: Looks a lot better, hope you are happy with your work.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

that's amazing


----------



## vortex114 (Feb 4, 2008)

looking good!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow that really was peppered with stone chips before. :doublesho

The after shots look great considering how relatively quick it is to do...

Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

wow that's a vast improvement:doublesho


----------



## imy! (Sep 1, 2008)

good work!!!


----------



## denzilpc (May 13, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD ! can you tell me where did you get the kit from,and how much did it cost?


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice job there, helluva improvement... looks much better!


----------



## m4tty_g (Jul 4, 2006)

do you order it off the website in america? or is there a U.K based site?

cheers


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Good job:thumb:


----------



## M1cha3l84 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Wow, what a difference, looks so much better*


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

looks some very promising results.


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

denzilpc said:


> LOOKS GOOD ! can you tell me where did you get the kit from,and how much did it cost?





m4tty_g said:


> do you order it off the website in america? or is there a U.K based site?
> 
> cheers


Got it direct from the US on their website, www.drcolorchip.com

Including P&P, it cost around £60 for the "Road Rash" kit, which is the largest one they do.

Took about a week to arrive from me ordering late on a Friday night.


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Nicely done. The last DR.CC group buy worked out at £44/kit, to be honest your £60 for a single kit works out well.

Did you do any prep other than a wash before applying the paint? I've only played on a few chips with my kit so far and have now picked up some IPA to try clean any sealant or polish out of the chips that might affect its sticking power 

Inspiring work, I may even find the time to get the job done at last over the bank holiday weekend!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very impressive indeed - a huge improvement. I'll be looking into this for sure - thanks for posting the write up :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice one


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice work Matt.

I have been reading a few posts saying that Dr. C is a temporary fix and that it fades over time. Look forward to you keeping us up to speed on how it performs for you:thumb:


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

Dunkwho said:


> Did you do any prep other than a wash before applying the paint? I've only played on a few chips with my kit so far and have now picked up some IPA to try clean any sealant or polish out of the chips that might affect its sticking power


I think I may have gone a bit overboard with my prep, but I washed the whole car, used Megs Paint Cleaner on the areas I was going to paint to get rid of any other products, and then an IPA wipedown before I started.



Planet Man said:


> I have been reading a few posts saying that Dr. C is a temporary fix and that it fades over time. Look forward to you keeping us up to speed on how it performs for you


Hmmm, not read anything myself about that when i was doing a bit of research before buying it. According to their website, they say:

*Does the paint provide a permanent repair?*
_Yes- as far as we've tested- 8 years is the longest repair we've monitored, and the repair looks the same as it did the day it was applied. Most touch-up paints shrink up over time after they've dried and cured. Our paint does not shrink. It should remain the same as it appears after application for years to come._

I'll try to remember to post up an update after a few months washing and waxing and let people know how it's going....


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

not bad at all :thumb:


----------



## paulr (Mar 26, 2010)

Any updates. Is this still the best option. Anyone else do the same thing in the UK.


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

Still seems to be going strong.

The car has been washed several times, machine polished with SRP, and the paint seems to be staying put!

I think there's something you can get in the UK called Langka(?).

Not tried it, and I think I'll be sticking with Dr Colorchip myself....


----------



## cotte78 (Sep 20, 2009)

Great paint repair, looks very nice.
How is the paint now?


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

I might drive behind a grit lorry for a few miles, just so i can try this kit out :lol:

Looks a lot better:thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Very good. Very good indeed. I have been wondering what to do about a few stone chips recently, namely a massive one on the roof just above the windscreen...

This could be very useful, so thank you so much for posting!


----------

